# Alimentation compatible ibook G3 palourde



## GraphiqueDesign (5 Septembre 2013)

Bien le bonjour !

Une sur-tension m'a sévèrement détruit l'alimentation de mon ibook G3 palourde sous OS9.1.
J'avais toute ma comptabilité sur cette machine.
Bien entendu, les données sont sauvegardées sur une clé USB mais je n'ai aucune machine capable de les ouvrir _(mes autres mac sont des machines intel)_.

Les références de l'alimentation sont : 
Apple 45 W Power Adapter, input: AC 100-240V 50-60Hz91-124VA, Output: 24V1.875A

Je vois sur certains sites comme Ebay qu'il existe des alimentations compatibles, quelqu'un a déjà essayé ? Toute information me fera gagner un temps précieux, alors si vous avez été dans mon cas, merci d'avance pour votre contribution.

Salutations !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Bien le bonjour !
> 
> Une sur-tension m'a sévèrement détruit l'alimentation de mon ibook G3 palourde sous OS9.1.
> J'avais toute ma comptabilité sur cette machine.
> ...



Toute alimentation (Apple ou adaptable) pour PowerBook G3 et plus anciens (à quelques rares exceptions près, comme les 190/5300 qui utilisait un connecteur différent) convient à condition de faire au moins 45 W (1,875 A).

En ce qui me concerne, j'emploie trois alims, indifféremment, sur mon Palourde :

- l'alim "yoyo" de mon Pismo
- une alim adaptable
- une alim de Wallstreet

Sans que ça pose lemoindre problème.


----------



## CBi (7 Septembre 2013)

Si ça peut t'aider = ma mère ayant sectionné le cable du "yoyo" de sa palourde, a commandé un équivalent sur eBay qui donne entière satisfaction.

De toute façon, je crois que tu n'as plus beaucoup le choix, sauf à acheter un autre yoyo d'origine, ce qui se trouve aussi d'occase. (et c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'avais fait pour ma propre palourde suite à la mésaventure de ma mère.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (7 Septembre 2013)

CBi a dit:


> Si ça peut t'aider = ma mère ayant sectionné le cable du "yoyo" de sa palourde, a commandé un équivalent sur eBay qui donne entière satisfaction.
> 
> De toute façon, je crois que tu n'as plus beaucoup le choix, sauf à acheter un autre yoyo d'origine, ce qui se trouve aussi d'occase. (et c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'avais fait pour ma propre palourde suite à la mésaventure de ma mère.



Je suis allé voir sur LeBonCoin, le yoyo le moins cher trouvé se situe aux alentours des 50 euros !
Je ne veux pas faire la fine bouche mais c'est un peu abusé, non ?
Vais aller voir sur Ebay !

Merci !


----------

